# What kind of fish eats a duck ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you ID this fish ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A duck eat'in fish of corse.lol.

I didn't watch the video Don cause my computer is too slow, but I know/seen Pike and Muskie take a duck off the surface.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if you tried to watch it after the tubes warmed up if you would have better luck!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would that be a peek-a-boo bass? I think cat would have to build a fire around his tubes for that one.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

First thing that came to mind was the rare and endangered Morlock Muskie. Fished nearly to extinction for their prized plumes of fur. Fur so fine, even finer that frog hair, and considered in many Asian countries to be an aphrodisiac.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I think your RIGHT JTK____SB----P.S. Thanks Don My PANTS are Full


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like one of them sunk eyed long nosed gar found down in Florida.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

I've seen one of those before!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wonder if you tried to watch it after the tubes warmed up if you would have better luck!!!


that's just wrong don.








thanks ,my heart missed a beat or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a test..... a test of your cardiopulmonary system.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well my heart is back in sinc again, thank you Don.

.Cat if you have the chance use the libray computer in town. You however are correct about pike and muskie. A friend owns a marsh which holds large pike and he has watched ducks with ducklings taken off one at a time. Splash...one more gone.

I wonder if that gar they caught in Texis ate many ducks ? It set a new record think it was like 328 pounds ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow that is just wrong YD I think my heart missed more than just one beat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey PH...life is good, so are surprises


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys---Theres noth'in wrong with my computer--- I fixed her up last Fall. You should see the upgrades I did to my camera.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet she is running just like a watch.

Perhaps Don can give some suggestions on your soft ware ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not much of a computer guy but i believe your power supply is not mounted properly there fore either allowing dust to enter and possibly not cool as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't see the duck being taken as some stupid bugger got in the way!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey BigD,

You are correct, however I think the modifications Cat made to his computer were to allow a stonger air flow through the use of a fan placed next to the high tech, state of the art set up he has. These super fast, extra quick, high performance Gateways are very touchy and need all the cooling they can get.

As for the power supply cord ...these are the new Green Machines that require a person shake and use, there are also the crank and play models . Kind of like Cats record player and oh...camera.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Changing the batteries on you camera is not considered an upgrade Cat !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez and I couldn't find any electrical tape the other day, at least the keyboard is in top shape other wise we would never hear from him!!HA!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good one YD, I had the same thing come out as the yote I shot today.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't belive you guys are still pick'in on my camera.lol.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha! he got ya its a Wind up dont need Batteries LMBO!


----------

